# Cavalier with Black Lump on Paw Pad!



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

He should be seen right away. It could be a melanoma. They appear in the mouth and on the pads. Sorry, Hope I'm Wrong!!! My Sam had a melanoma successfully removed from his mouth. My Vet told me to look on his pads also.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Melanoma, or maybe, I hope, a blood blister that's gone hard? My mom used to have Cavalier's!!


----------



## DianeD (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks, I knew about mast cell tumors, but now I don't think it's the pad at all -- my husband "diagnosed" the cause, but I really looked at it hard, and I don't think it's really a lump - just the side of the "big" pad which happens to be black, not pink, and the other side seems just as "lumpy". Plus, when I push on it, he doesn't react. He's still limping and so tomorrow off to the vet he goes -- I am betting that Chase, that rambunctious brat of a 10 mos old Golden puppy! -- was trying to hump him or was too rough and may have caused his leg or hip injury. I'm starting to rethink the "wait until he's 12 - 18 months to neuter" decision we made -- somedays I just want to ship him back to the breeder!! 

Thanks everyone!

Diane


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Yr pup is rambunctious cos he's young!.All pups are like that!.A dog can also hurt himself without the help of another dog!.
Keep us posted on how he does and hope it's just a sprain!.You could give him some Arnica 30,3 pellets,every 3 hrs!.It's homeopathic and truly helps with pain whether be a dog or a human!.L.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I hope you're right and it's just a boo-boo from rough play. Pups will be pups


----------



## DianeD (Jul 12, 2007)

Yes, fortunately the vet said it was just a strain -- probably from Chase knocking him around!! He put him on Rimadyl for a few days (I'm not thrilled with that, but hopefully it won't have any bad effects). I think I may start all the doggies on a joint supplement, and give Chase a big talking to about tormenting his little big brother!!

Diane


----------

